# poop .To eat or not to eat...



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I see that a lot of goldens have a poop eating problem.My Honey very attractive to my other dog's poop.When I said very-I mean it.She follows him if I am not watching and here we go....nice and fresh...Brrrrr.They eat the same food.She is 2,he is 9.May be this is a dominating instict?
Any ideas? Can we stop this?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I've got 2 poop eaters here and it got to the point of ridiculous so I am trying "Dis-Taste". It is sold by Drs. Foster and Smith. I bought the triple strength for large dogs. It seems to be working because they will start to nibble at the poop but don't actually eat it. It comes in tasty chewable tablets and I add them to their supper meal. You need to give it to all the dogs in the house so that everyone's poop tastes yuckie. Good luck with it, I've never had dog poop eaters before---my other dogs just like other flavors of poop....cat poop, chicken poop, horse poop, etc.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie has never eaten poop at all - yuck !!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Katies mommy is so lucky.!!!


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Shiloh has a thing for other dogs poop. I put them out seperatly in the morning, Shiloh first, then Spirit, and Shiloh doesn't go back out till I get out there and clean up after Spirit. And if we're in the park I have to watch her very carefully, becaue if she sees a pile of dog poo---oh my, you'd think she was starving! 
I've changed her food, had her check out by the vet and it just seems to be "one of those things" he tells me. So if anyone has found a solution to this---please let me in on it!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't get it either and every reason I have heard has been proven wrong. Boredom, diet, etc.
My goldens I had before did it and the two I have now started recently (that I noticed)
They are obsessed and won't stop if I tell them "Leave it" usually they are very obedient but not this!
Does anyone know if it will actually hurt them? I suppose if an unknown dog had worms, parasites etc. but mine don't go many places. I think they eat each other's. YUCK!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank God, No


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i have tried pills from Petco-same thing.Change the food-same thing.So far I just pick up after them rigth away.Honey knows that I will get upset with her,so when I am with them on the backyard-she is not eating it.And if she did it -she will get teeth brushing again,and again and again even if this is 5 in the morning.YUCK! I am not injoing that part.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> You need to give it to all the dogs in the house so that everyone's poop tastes yuckie.


 Is there any other kind?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I heard that pineapple is supposed to help. It changes the taste of the poop and is supposed to turn the dog off from it. I would suggest giving your other dog a little bit and see what happens? I heard this from a dog trainer.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

but pineapple has a lot of sugar


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Three of my dogs are poop eaters. It is disgusting. They aren't picky about whose or what or where, the fresher the better. Two of them have always done it, one of them just started recently. They especially love it when they find them frozen. Yuck!:yuck: Anyways, I have read that you can put Accent meat tenderizer on their food, it supposedly makes it taste bad so they won't eat it. I would personally think it would taste bad enough already without me seasoning it for them, but I haven't tried it so I can't speak from experience. I gave up on trying to stop them from doing it years ago, I just avoid their kisses when they come in first thing in the morning. :yuck:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We call the frozen ones, Poopcycles. : ) I agree with you about it tasting bad enough already! How could it taste worse? If you'll eat poop, you'll eat anything!
I have to watch one of mine when we go to my daughter's house. he'll eat the cat poop out of the litter box! If anything is grosser, that is!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie is our poop eating queen. We've tried the powders from the vet (For-Bid & Dis-taste ) ...... she loved it. The only way we can control it is to be out there with the shovel and scoop immediately. She does drop it if I catch her and tell her to. YUCK !!!! The only good thing is we always have a "picked up" back yard !


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Debles said:


> We call the frozen ones, Poopcycles. : ) I agree with you about it tasting bad enough already! How could it taste worse? If you'll eat poop, you'll eat anything!
> I have to watch one of mine when we go to my daughter's house. he'll eat the cat poop out of the litter box! If anything is grosser, that is!


That's funny, that's what my husband calls them too! We try to find the humor in it and tell people that our dogs are the self cleaning models! LOL!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I tried the pineapple and it made them want to eat it even more.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, they are the ULTIMATE RECYCLERS!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

POOP EATERS UNITE!!!

Teddi is bad! She has improved but she used to run up to a dog while it was pooping to get it before it hit the ground :yuck: Belle will occasionally too. It is beneath Max for that kind of behavior. 

We did the Forbid route that worked while they were on it, but too expensive for the long term. I want to try meat tenderizer see if that works. Teddi always does it before we go to bed (in the dark) she thinks she is sneaky. Her breath gives her away. I want it to stop. 

My sister's dog used to do it too. She told me she would go out and put garlic powder on the poop and that stopped her dog. I said "if you were going out, why didn't you just pick it up?" she responded "the thought never crossed my mind!" :doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy has been a poop eater since day one! And now that we have Sawyer I notice her take special interest in him as soon as he assume "the pose"... I have to step in and tell her no... b/c she's just waiting for the tail crank to swoop in blech!!!!! I truely *wish* there was something I could do! But she's done this for 19 months now and seems to have no inclination to stop! I've thought about the forbid stuff... but wasn't sure about it being o'kay (esp. for a puppy i.e. Sawyer).


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I have tried hot sauce.It seems like helps,but you need to go outside and follow them anyway,so just pick up.And late at the evenind it hard to find.I am sure looks kind of funny me going closer to the ground with flash light.LOL


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I have tried adding a spoonfull of pumpkin pie filling to their breakfast meals - it worked! It tastes yummy going in but not great going out! However, it does tend to give them gas. I also give them a spoonful of vanilla yogurt to help kill any harmful bacteria in their tummies (mine are mulch eaters, so they can get a bug or two)

I have also heard of sprinkling a little meat seasoning salt to their food - I have not tried it though since the pumpkin worked for us!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

alsublett said:


> I have tried adding a spoonfull of pumpkin pie filling to their breakfast meals - it worked! It tastes yummy going in but not great going out! However, it does tend to give them gas. I also give them a spoonful of vanilla yogurt to help kill any harmful bacteria in their tummies (mine are mulch eaters, so they can get a bug or two)
> 
> I have also heard of sprinkling a little meat seasoning salt to their food - I have not tried it though since the pumpkin worked for us!


Have to try this one.I just hope we are not going to get a lot of gas-they are already a gas chambers.LOL:uhoh:


----------



## Rod (Apr 28, 2008)

Krypto is my Golden, he is 4 months old, and just love to eat his own poop, but that's not all my problem. We're trying everithing. 
The vet told me to start giving him food only one time a day. So, as his intestine become regular, he would poop at the same time every day, then I could pick the feces and break the habit. I've been doind this for 45 days now, but Krypto's intestine just doesn't get regular. I give food one time a day and he poops 5, even 6 times! It's getting me crazy. I does it right after he eats, and that time I can manage, taking him to walk. But at night, he does it again, sometimes 4 times! 
Can anybody help me? It's getting reallt frustating, cause we don't know how to proceed. Sometimes I think Krypto is doing JUST TO EAT IT. You, know, like a snack in the middle of the night. 

By the way, my name is Rodrigo, I live in Brazil, and congratulations for the forum and site, it's very helpful. 

Thanks. 

Rodrigo


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does your vet think this is normal, that he poops that often? I don't recall mine going that often.
Also if he is eating his full daily serving of food in one meal, that is alot and that itself could cause problems. But I'm obviously not a vet. : )


----------



## ladolce_98 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Having the same problem*

I have two labs and one golden. My labs do the same thing. People have speculated that it may be from inadequate food amounts or there is something in the poop that they are hungry for. I have tried everything to resolve this issue, but my vet said that it is something that they have to grow out of. Further, he wanted to make sure that they were taking their heartworm medication.


----------

